# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreamt the date of own death...

## darkprincess1

Hello, I hope you can help me with this even if it's not about lucid dreams...

Like a year ago my fiance told me he had this weird dream. He said he was like a demon hunter, and he went to a haunted church. He saw a little girl, who threw a tombstone at him. His own name was written on it, along with the the date of his own death August 13th, 2018.

I'm not talking just about someone's death in a dream, I'm talking about an EXACT date, that's why I'm worried. 

When he told me I got really worried, I've had premonitory dreams before in my life, and I'm scared the dream he had is premonitory too... Have you experienced this before? Did anything happen? What can you tell me about this? What else could it mean?



Thank you for reading and for your answers, and sorry for my english.

P.S: And to be honest, when my fiance dreamt about that, a few days before that we were playing a videogame and they were in 2018, but still... it's a very exact date and the dream has to do with death.

----------


## Dthoughts

If it is pre-cognition. (I experienced precognition) It should make itself known somewhere in the future. From what I know of precognition is that it is not Always what you think it is. What is important is that it changes your perspective and hence changes the future. To paraphrase; This precognitive dream of your husband is something he will most likely remember for the rest of his life. It is absolutely not important to dwell on what it means. When opportunity presents itself and a future event unfolds. It should be Obvious what the dream meant. It is not wise to take these dreams for what they seem to be at first glance and i strongly discourage to take a literal interpretation of precognitive dreams.

----------


## darkprincess1

> If it is pre-cognition. (I experienced precognition) It should make itself known somewhere in the future. From what I know of precognition is that it is not Always what you think it is. What is important is that it changes your perspective and hence changes the future. To paraphrase; This precognitive dream of your husband is something he will most likely remember for the rest of his life. It is absolutely not important to dwell on what it means. When opportunity presents itself and a future event unfolds. It should be Obvious what the dream meant. It is not wise to take these dreams for what they seem to be at first glance and i strongly discourage to take a literal interpretation of precognitive dreams.




Then it could be just something important that will happen, good or bad, right? Marriage or a baby, for example?

----------


## Dthoughts

Consider the Dao. You can not change the Dao. The Dao will occur.

It could be marriage, babies. I can see your reasoning there. It was after all a church. 
It could be nothing. The date could have nothing to do with it. It could have something to do with it. You do not know. 
What I do know is that it was never explicitly mentioned that the date represents death. It was a tombstone in which it was written. But it never mentioned death.
2018 is also a long time to wait for something to happen and i think it is unhealthy to dwell on it for so long. I am glad you are looking for answers and I hope i will help. 

I am actually positive that something will happen hence-forth this dream. I do believe that. But the future could just express itself in numerous ways and nature is not neccesarily linearly bounded to one specific timeline. In my experience it is always very unpredictive when a certain precognitive dream starts to make sense in real life. What happens to me is that these memories of these dreams alter the choices i make in those deja vu moments. That is it, really. I believe the dream serves as a message from your future self that has a practical use when applied in real life situations. The scene that actually occurs in real life usually has little resemblance to the precognitive dream itself.

----------


## JoannaB

Dreams often exaggerate and use symbolism, so even if this was a precognitive dream, death might not literally mean death.

There are different ways to dream precog from what I have read, and only se people have literal precognitive dreams. My precognitive dreams never were exactly literal but contained a kernel of future knowledge that I only recognized in hindsight. When I dreamed that I was asked about breastfeeding at a job interview, and the following morning got a company wide email about a webinar on the benefits of breastfeeding, I considered that precognitive even though no job interview was involved.

The date in the dream could literally be important or the date could actually be random nonsense, only time will tell. This dream could be precognitive or it could not be precognitive. Come to think of it even my breastfeeding dream might have just been a very weird coincidence, though I have trouble believing that. If on August 13, 2018 something significant happens to him that he did not bring about by virtue of his knowledge of this dream, then he could consider this dream precognitive, but it would not worry about it too much in the meantime. Of course, once the date comes along if he remembers he will have to be careful to not like stress about it and thus cause a car accident or something, since that would not be precognitive but rather the dream being the cause of stress induced effect. Peace.

----------


## severed13

I myself have experienced something as this, except I was in an anime (School Days/Elfen Lied hybrid) except I had vectors (invisible arms from Elfen Lied) and on the bag where Makoto (main character School Days) 's head was supposed to be, my name was written on it, but my name and December 19, 2020 was written on it, and when I opened the bag, my head was there.

This dream may have nothing to do with the grave, but the surroundings (church). Find more details, and maybe some more light will be shed on this.

----------


## Screen

It's hard to say what it might mean since it wasn't your dream, but his. It could just be a compilation of things he saw the day before, like the year you mentioned. If you really want to interpret it, you have to examine all the elements of the dream, like, why would he be a demon hunter? The date might not be as significant as you think.

Or maybe his dream was made of things he _expected_ to be there. Like the cliche little girl in a horror setting. So it could be nothing. 

Bottom line: I'm assuming he's not a psychic because you never mentioned it. Dreams tend to be symbolic, not literal. It could have been nothing more than an innocent nightmare.

----------


## Hummer

Darkprincess1
You say in your description your fiancé had this "weird" Dream. Well. "Weird" was one of the Fates, in Welsh, Old English I think. So the dream, itself, is about Fate with a capital F. Your husband was, is a "Demon hunter" and the little girl in the "haunted church" threw the tombstone with his supposed date of death at him. The demon to be hunted.

In other words the little girl from the haunted church is throwing a programmed Fate at him as a weapon. But he, or you, is a demon hunter capable of killing or changing Fate, even Fate with a capital F. Therefore, I think you should kill the little girl throwing this tombstone at your fiancé. Or he should. That would mean you are the person controlling Fate, not a haunted church or some program operating in dreams. The "Fate" is in your hands and the dream indicates you are completely capable of changing that Fate. If you act.

Please do so.

Hummer

----------

